

Malware warning is correct - ecaron
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/malware-warning/

======
ecaron
I think that when an editor changes a post's title, there should be visibility
(e.g. who made the change, why the change, if enough karma what original title
way.)

This title completely spikes the entire story that's actually happening. Cutts
certainly didn't have to go to the depth he did in responding to a conspiracy
theory thrown his way - but he did, and he did it with style. There's a lot
more lesson here than "Malware warning is correct", but now most HNers won't
know that.

------
bediger4000
Hmmm, Dvorak? Is he still a thing? If so, why would anyone read him? There's
so many, many more interesting pundits, pundits who have things to say, and
can back them up with pictures, citations, etc etc.

